# Young celebrity typing



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

*Young actor/ celebrity typing*

So I wanted to go through some young actors in hollywood today under 30 years old and what their type may be.

You can add as many more as you want and respectfully disgree on my assumptions. I think types determine the type of roles they play as well as how they conduct themselves in interviews.


Andrew Garfield- ISFJ

Emma Stone- ESFP

Megan Fox- ISTP

Daniel Radcliffe- ENFP

Emma Watson- INXJ

Rupert Grint- INFP

Mia Wasikowskia INFP

Josh Hutcherson- ESFP

Kristen Stewart- ISFJ

Taylor Launter- ENFJ

Seth Rogan- ESTP

Joseph Gordan Levitt-EXFP

Kirsten Dunst- ISFP

Amber Heard- ISFP

Jennifer Lawrence- ISTP


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Daniel Radcliffe- ENFP
> 
> Emma Watson- INXJ
> 
> Rupert Grint- INFP


Daniel Radcliffe - INFP (obvious introvert - he basically admitted to being one) 

Emma Watson - ENFP (I can see what appears to be dominant Ne in her)

Rupert Grint - ESFP? (I don't see the N in him much at all)



> Kristen Stewart- ISFJ


Kristen Stewart - INFP my best guess for now (there's a thread about her in this forum)


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

> Mia Wasikowskia


Who? I had to look her up.

I don't know much about most of the others. I suppose Daniel Radcliffe could be an NF or even an INFP (Michelle Williams also did the radical-go-naked-on-stage thing when she was his age), but I think people are basing much of that on his appearance. Megan Fox has publicly said she's an introvert. Lautner obviously is an extravert, and FJ rings true for some reason.


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

Why is Jennifer Lawrence an ISTP? @WarriorDreamer


----------



## JLM20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence - ENFJ
Kristen Stewart - INFP
Taylor Lautner - ENFJ
Josh Hutcherson - ExFP. He is obviously extroverted with Fe, and a perceiver. However, I can't fully decide between sensing and intuition. Perhaps he's strong in both.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Some people see Kristen Stewart as ISTP. I have also heard other people type Jennifer Lawrence as INFP. I don't think Megan Fox is a T.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Kristen Stewart is the farthest thing from a Ti dom - hence, an Fi dom. Nothing analytical about her in a nerdy, detatched kind of way. It's all about her feelings, to the point that she pretty much can't even act like anything other than herself.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 1, 2012)

Seth Rogen is more likely an ENTP.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I put Jennifer as a ISTP because I felt like she is straightforward and blunt, seriously, watch her interviews. She doesn't give a f*** about feelings. Which is why she makes a brilliant Katniss. She could quite easily be an INTP, but I feel she that, while she is very confident and sure of herself, she is kinda reserved at times and doens't know the 'perfect analytical actor' answer to every question, perferring the straightforward answers, which is a very xSTP trait IMO.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

Daniel Radcliffe has said that he prefers a quiet night at home to a party, but I could say the same and I'm an extrovert. I don't believe he's ever explicitly stated that he's an introvert. From what I've seen, I'm inclined to believe that he's an ENTP. In interviews, he's a chatter box. He never shuts up, really. Then, I'm assuming he's a thinker based on unsound fact, which is that he's a self-proclaimed atheist who follows Dawkins. He also has _"the Elements"_ memorized. ;] 

Of all the other celebrities I recognize and know enough about it, I agree.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Miss Willow said:


> Daniel Radcliffe has said that he prefers a quiet night at home to a party, but I could say the same and I'm an extrovert. I don't believe he's ever explicitly stated that he's an introvert. From what I've seen, I'm inclined to believe that he's an ENTP. In interviews, he's a chatter box. He never shuts up, really. Then, I'm assuming he's a thinker based on unsound fact, which is that he's a self-proclaimed atheist who follows Dawkins. He also has _"the Elements"_ memorized. ;]
> 
> Of all the other celebrities I recognize and know enough about it, I agree.


Wrong. He admitted to having mild drug addiction issues around the trouble he has socializing and engaging with others until he got it under control. That doesn't sound like a natural extravert to me.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Wrong. He admitted to having mild drug addiction issues around the trouble he has socializing and engaging with others until he got it under control. That doesn't sound like a natural extravert to me.


Social anxiety isn't exclusive to introverts.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Rong.Emma Watson's type is clearly SEXI


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Kristen Stewart is the farthest thing from a Ti dom - hence, an Fi dom. Nothing analytical about her in a nerdy, detatched kind of way. It's all about her feelings, to the point that she pretty much can't even act like anything other than herself.


Kristen Steward is probably a NONE.. 
Seriously, she lacks..


----------



## thrynclair (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel like Daniel Radcliffe is an ENFP. Or maybe he's just an excited introvert because I know I always get outgoing when I'm around people.. but then it exhausts me... 
Emma Watson I feel is an INFJ.. maybe? She just doesn't feel like an INTJ or and INFP to me.
Poor Kristen Stewart... people saying that she doesn't have a personality. I would say she's an IxTP. Don't know S or N.
Jennifer Lawrence is really hard for me to figure out, but I'm really curious about her. She seems extroverted and she's said she talks before she thinks which is an extroverted trait, but I've seen interviews where she looks really serious and "mean" (according to the commenters) but to me she just looks like a worn out introvert. But I'm really leaning towards E. I would say NFP. Definitely P. Not really sure about the N, and pretty good feeling about the F. ENFP seems right overall now that I think about it. But, ugh, I really don't know, haha
I'm not great at typing but it really interests me so I'm trying to learn! haha


----------



## velvetoveralls (May 7, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence to me is ENFP. If not, she's an ENFJ. I see what you mean about her seeming like a worn out introvert, and while she does claim to be somewhat of a homebody, I just feel like she's extraverted.... She just has such good social and communication skills.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Emma Stone - ESTP
Emma Watson - ISFJ
Josh Hutcherson - ENFP
Amber Heard - ISTP/ISFP
Jennifer Lawrence - ISFP - My opinion on her type always changes - the one thing I am sure is that Jennifer is not an INFP, but you don't have to agree with me.


----------



## velvetoveralls (May 7, 2012)

I wrote the above a while ago when I didn't know as much about MBTI.... Obviously introverts can have good social and communication skills. Anyway, I now change my answer to INFP about Jennifer Lawrence. We talked about her in the Hunger Games thread, and INFP was obvious after more research.


----------



## the12thsage (Nov 11, 2013)

WarriorDreamer said:


> So I wanted to go through some young actors in hollywood today under 30 years old and what their type may be.
> 
> 
> You can add as many more as you want and respectfully disgree on my assumptions. I think types determine the type of roles they play as well as how they conduct themselves in interviews.
> ...


Andrew Garfield is INFP.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

Andrew Garfield- INFJ (effortless chemistry with Emma Stone- Fe)

Emma Stone- ENFJ (effortless chemistry with Andrew Garfield- Fe)

Daniel Radcliffe- ENFP 

Emma Watson- ENFP 

Josh Hutcherson- INFJ (chemistry with Jennifer Lawrence- must be NF)

Jennifer Lawrence- ENFP

Tom Hiddleston- INFJ

Kristen Stewart- Seems like INTP (apparently celebrity types website said Sigourney Weaver, and Meryl Streep is INTP, so this sounds likely)

Shailene Woodley- ENFP

Theo James- seems INFJ from how he interacts so well with Shailene. 

Rupert Grint- seems INFJ 

ENFPs have a quirky/"cute" excitability. And what looks like Fe, is really the Te being used for the eye brows. (If someones interested for a link, tell me. It's actually pretty cool.) And they have an introverted side, they either keep a secret, they share with others; sometimes anxiety is involved/ADHD looking, fidgeting. 

INFJs- well, if they're actors, their Fe's must be developed, so they're fun, fluid, silly dancers. And if you've seen Fe before, you'll know it, they look often to see how other people are feeling, to make sure the interactions remain harmonious. They always seem very comfortable, too. And they're usually traditional in some sense.. or they at least come off that way, or at least, my INFJ friend considers herself traditional in terms of female and male roles/expectations. And it seems that a certain amount of it shows in their mannerisms/presentation.

Other tiny observations: 
ENFPs, when they're asked what other character they would play, they often mention playing a guy character. 

Also, ENFPs can be inconsistent in their demeanor, and "offended" by seemingly small things (which is just a perception thing- overanalyzing meaning in small gestures or words or something). 

For those who are guessing INFP for actors, I can't imagine an INFP being involved unless it were close to their values, since they're Fi dom.- I think they'd much rather be a writer, or singer, where they're in control of all the elements to show the world their personal feelings and values. So it's highly unlikely an INFP would give up their own vision to create somebody else's vision. Even my INFP friend doesn't want to collaborate.. no matter how many times I asked lol.


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't know who said it but ExFPs do not have Fe. I am 75% on the types I'll provide and do lots of research, 
formal and otherwise on the subject. Emma stone- ENFJ , def a primary Fe user. Garfield- INFP, warm and fuzzy. 
Jennifer Lawrence- undoubtedly ENTP. Seth Rogan too. Emma Roberts- INFJ, most extroverted introvert.


----------



## evaunit02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi guys! 
Can we please type Robb Banks? He's a hip hop/rapper and I very much LOVE his music.
Judging from his lyrics I'd say he's an extrovert since he's always talking about "romantic" relationships and other people and does come off as a bit charismatic, I would also say he's a thinker as he's really based in his lyrics and pretty much says whatever the hell he wants. I'd say he's definitely a P as he's all about just having fun and doesn't take himself too serious, he loves anime, he loves sex, he loves making music, he loves drugs, etc, etc.
I can't really decide between N or S, I'd say N as he seems to have a lot of ideas but he also does do a lot so it doesn't seem like it's just ideas without doing, he's released a lot of music lately. He's also aggressive in his lyricism, so I'd say he's an S rather than an N as N's seem to be more passive aggressive; what do you think? I'd compare him to Tyler the Creator and he's usually typed as NP/SP and he's also pretty aggressive in his lyrics so I'm unsure.
Here's one song: Robb Bank$ â€“ Fine$t (June) Lyrics | Genius
Interviews: 








rappers count as celebrities lolz


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Andrew Garfield- ISFP

Emma Stone- ESTP

Daniel Radcliffe- ENFP

Emma Watson- ESFJ

Mia Wasikowskia IXFP (Never see Ne in interviews, just tons of Fi)

Josh Hutcherson- N/A

Kristen Stewart- ISFP

Kirsten Dunst- ISFJ

Jennifer Lawrence- Extrovert with strong Te. Sensor. ESFP or ESTJ.


----------

